# The Old Chain Hoist



## jpfabricator (Sep 7, 2016)

My dad has had this chain hoist for as long as I can remember. 


I have used it to lift just about everything a young  man would have a need to lift.
The hand chain wheel has been gone for as long as he has had it, we use to have an oak 1"x2" attached to the old compressor fan/pully that had to be spun by hand.


 It wasent easy, but it was all I had.
He recently told me I could have it, as he retired it after I lit out on my own.
I'm wondering if anyone could help ID this relic so I can search down a new chain wheel for it.





Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2016)

Not a clue, but it sure is cool!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm no expert:
the design suggests pre 1900
Standard may have been the manufacturer - 1 ton capacity
(not that i'm suggesting using it like this but, between you and I- it looks as if it could do half again without a flinch )
great looking hoist!
a lot of hoists have 8-12" input wheels and  long chain falls


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 8, 2016)

I was once attempting to pull a big block out of a Chevy one ton with this hoist. As I said, it had to be manually operated at the hoist so I was standing on top of the engine with a foot on each valve cover reaching up to crank it.
I had removed the nuts from the motor mounts but failed to pull the bolts  
I knew the engine was coming up, because I was raising also. By the time I realized what was going on, the front tires were about 1" off the ground!


Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 8, 2016)

Maybe you could mill pockets in the fan/pulley to make it accept a chain?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Jake,
maybe this will point you in the right direction:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#chain-wheels/=14364ut


----------



## hman (Sep 9, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> I was once attempting to pull a big block out of a Chevy one ton with this hoist. As I said, it had to be manually operated at the hoist so I was standing on top of the engine with a foot on each valve cover reaching up to crank it.
> I had removed the nuts from the motor mounts but failed to pull the bolts
> I knew the engine was coming up, because I was raising also. By the time I realized what was going on, the front tires were about 1" off the ground!


Thank you, Jake!!!!  The mental image of that happening has absolutely made my day!  Almost like standing in a bucket and trying to lift yourself with the bail


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Ulma!  

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

